# look 695 paint job issue



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

I'm curious to know if anyone has had issues with the paint quality with the 695. I have the matte black version and this past weekend I did a 3 day charity ride in which I wrapped my bike in pipe tubing to prevent knicks from the transport back to the start. Well when I got home the portion of the tape that was on the frame pulled off the paint. So now it looks like its bare carbon showing. I have to take pics but was curious to know if anyone else had this issue.

Thanks,
James


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! Hopefully Look will take care of that for you.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow ! What type of tape did you use? Was it some new "not sold to the public" military or Nasa quality? How many new swearing combination's have you come up with? I'd be at about 20. Before you take it to the dealer, take a few more pictures from different angles, contact Justin on this forum and then you can send them to him for him to advise if he wants to see them.
Just a suggestion and I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Macnago (Nov 13, 2012)

Mate had the same drama, with sticking a couple of Gels on the top tube for a triathlon, only used electrical tape (same as everyone else doing the tri) It has removed the clear coat. Put my warranty claim in to Look today. 

With this issue and months of issues with the steerer slamming down I am starting to wish I stuck with the Colnago. Good points though its twitchy and fast.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Paint issues are far and few between with the 695's. If you are experiencing any aesthetic issues, please visit your local LOOK dealer and they will contact us directly. Thanks!


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

I took all the clear coat off my z crank removing the clear protective film..


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

Any resolution to these issues? I was about to purchase a new 2013 695, but I need a nice paint job at this price.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Ciclismo, 

Clear coat issues are pretty uncommon, but when they happen, we take care of the issue.


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the assurance. Can't wait to put this thing together!


----------

